# Best EARPHONE within rs. 1000....apart from EP630



## eggman (Dec 20, 2008)

The thread title has my needs!!!

Please suggest earphones and only earphones.

My current ep630 has got a little left right balance problem and it annoys me!!!Can't listen to it


Noone???

Atleast tell some way to correct the left-right sound imbalance that I now have on my ep-630!!! Will replacing the pinplug help??


----------



## eggman (Dec 21, 2008)

Koi to batao bhai


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

Sony fontopia 
see sony india website.

*www.shopbot.ca/i-ca/2006/10/8455774216_small.jpg
This one is around 600


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2008)

that's ****!!!

Get Sony MDR-EX32LP for 1k.


----------



## eggman (Dec 21, 2008)

BTW, I wish Only earbuds......... 
Like in ep630

Sony MDR-EX32LP is what I will like.
Any idea abt price?

wARRENTY??


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 21, 2008)

Philips SHS8000, bought them yesterday for 800 rs. They are clip on ear buds and sound just like EP 630.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2008)

eggman said:


> BTW, I wish Only earbuds.........
> Like in ep630
> 
> Sony MDR-EX32LP is what I will like.
> ...



it's price is 1050rs. I bought it couple of months ago and they are pretty good.

When I asked Sony World, they said that it wont' come with any warranty and that if it is damaged in 3 days, they can replace it.


----------



## eggman (Dec 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> it's price is 1050rs. I bought it couple of months ago and they are pretty good.
> 
> When I asked Sony World, they said that it wont' come with any warranty and that if it is damaged in 3 days, they can replace it.



No warrenty????
my ep630 was damaged and thanks to warrenty I replaced it. Now it's over and it's damaged again!!!

Wat if new one damages after  3 days!!! it's a big turnoff!!!!!!!!I was so excited!!


----------



## girish.g (Dec 22, 2008)

i too have a shs 8000 with sound imbalance what should i do?


----------



## janitha (Dec 22, 2008)

eggman said:


> No warrenty????
> my ep630 was damaged and thanks to warrenty I replaced it. Now it's over and it's damaged again!!!
> 
> Wat if new one damages after  3 days!!! it's a big turnoff!!!!!!!!I was so excited!!



Like many others, my EP630 has less volume in the left channel now after about a year and limited usage. But the sound quality was really good.


----------



## aditya_v (Dec 23, 2008)

has anyone wondered that the imbalance could be because of excessive hearing?
I mean the imbalance could be because of imbalance in our hearing...


----------



## janitha (Dec 23, 2008)

aditya_v said:


> has anyone wondered that the imbalance could be because of excessive hearing?
> I mean the imbalance could be because of imbalance in our hearing...



Of course there can be imbalance in hearing. But why many people are complaining of the imbalance of EP630 only and that too after using it for months?


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 23, 2008)

In fact even I seemed to get imbalance in the EP 630 only after a month or so, the catch was that my right phone was giving less sound. But even I think it is coz of  hearing imbalance in our ears and not phones. Swapping the sides seemed to eliminate imbalance to a certain degree for me.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2008)

just take care of your ears  you still got some 40+ years to live 
I mostly listen to music via speakers now, just uses MDR Q22 earphone to watch movies.
*images.ciao.com/iuk/images/products/normal/333/product-6417333.jpg

These bud type earphones looks cool but does more damage to ears. Choice is yours.


----------



## eggman (Dec 23, 2008)

Nothing does harm to you or your hearing if you play music under safe level!!!! 
The next thing I'll hear is to stop eating , cause eating makes you fat!!! 

As per the topic, no my earphone malfunctioned, as swapping the sides also produce imbalance(obviously on the other side)......

So, coming back to the topic, kindly recommend me some more!!!
I had my eyes set on Sony MDR-EX32LP, but as desibond said it has no warranty!! What if, it causes hearing imbalance too, I won't be able to change it too.......that'll suck!!!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ I have used it for months and still it is perfect. And I used it the hard way and there and used like a lot!!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 23, 2008)

I would recommend an Bose inear, which comes under 1k. I don't know the exact model no. It sounds superb, even better than the EP-630 IMO.


----------



## eggman (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I would recommend an Bose inear, which comes under 1k. I don't know the exact model no. It sounds superb, even better than the EP-630 IMO.



Bose under 1k!!! Now that's a news!!!!!
@desibond: Dil to MDR-EX32LP pe hi aya hai...... It would be available at SONY WORLD na...??


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2008)

^^yes.



eggman said:


> Bose under 1k!!! Now that's a news!!!!!
> @desibond: Dil to MDR-EX32LP pe hi aya hai...... It would be available at SONY WORLD na...??



You mean 10k or did you mean Boes in-ear? 

@@eggman, ex32lp is not as loud as EP-630, which I feel is certainly a good thing as I won't be able to put ear-shattering sound. It does it's job well and also, it isolates the sound well.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 23, 2008)

^ It was really a genuine Bose in ear phone. I don't remember the model no.


----------



## eggman (Dec 23, 2008)

The only thing that's stopping me is NO WARRENTY thing.........i[]


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ^ It was really a genuine Bose in ear phone. I don't remember the model no.



Did you get it in offer?

It's current price is 5k and it does fit in everyone ears. That is one major drawback it has. And it is totally waste of money when you get much much more superior shure and sennheiser headphones for same price [range]


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope it wasn't on offer, but the dealer was selling it without warranty.
But it sounded awesome, I would have bought it if only I had money back then.


----------



## eggman (Dec 24, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ex32lp is not as loud as EP-630,


I mainly need it for w810i .........with ep630 I generally listen at around 6/8 mark(8=max)......so with it I have to increase my general playing vol??????

Any more suggestion is welcomed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eggman (Jan 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the price of Sennheiser CX300???
Is it better than Sony MDR-EX32LP??


----------



## 1235Sam (Jan 3, 2009)

Sennheiser CX300 costs 2.5k


----------



## eggman (Jan 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the price of Sennheiser CX300 in Grey market/Withut Slip???
Since it'll be warrentyless too I am considering to buy it

Koi mahan aatma batao


----------



## pulkit_aga (Jan 15, 2009)

how is ep-630 compared to sony MDR-EX32LP?
i have heard many users of ep 630 complaning of left right sound in imbalance after few months of use so should i avoid ep630?
also which is best for long hours of listening?
price difference ep630 for 650rs. while sony for 1050rs.

so which is the best buy i donot want my earphones to be damaged in few months after buying?other good options?


----------



## eggman (Jan 16, 2009)

^^It happens. Mine happened just 3 months after buying it. But i replaced it since it was warrenty. It happened again after 9 months after replacement , but warranty was over


----------



## desiibond (Jan 16, 2009)

I am using my sony earbuds for about a year
no problemtill now

note: sony doesn't provide warranty for earphones.


----------



## eggman (Jan 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> sony doesn't provide warranty for earphones.



Its better if i buy it from Grey Market!! Whats the point


----------

